# Fizik Aliante vs Fizik Antares



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Has anyone tried both of these saddles that can comment on the difference? I've been riding the Aliante for several years and have been pretty happy with for the most part, but it's time for a new saddle. According to the Fizik quidelines, I should be riding the Antares, but i'm not sure what the differences are.

Thx 
Rusty


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

its been awhile... but I remember the Aliante being on the softer side.. I have a little more experience with the Antares 00.. which is pretty hard and flat on top with sharper edges on the sides.. I ditched both and now use a Bontrager Paradigm XXX


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the Antares and my good buddy has an Aliante... If you've been riding the Aliante for years and you love it... why change? your butt know's better than some questionaire on a website. Assuming you're looking at saddles in the same segment i.e. Antares R1 vs Aliante R1.. the materials are the same, its just the shape that is different. No one on here is going to be able to tell you which shape you'll like better... just like their website can't tell you either. If its time for a new saddle and you want to upgrade, stay within the Aliante family, but move up to carbon rails and full carbon construction.


----------



## bikepro (Jan 22, 2006)

BuenosAires said:


> Has anyone tried both of these saddles that can comment on the difference? I've been riding the Aliante for several years and have been pretty happy with for the most part, but it's time for a new saddle. According to the Fizik quidelines, I should be riding the Antares, but i'm not sure what the differences are.
> 
> Thx
> Rusty


The Aliante is more contoured while the Antares is fairly flat. A contoured saddle can be more comfortable but it may take a little adjusting of the tilt to find the best position. A flat saddle is easier to adjust -- normally level front to back is a good place to start. With a flat saddle it is easier to move back and forth.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Started on the Aliante prob 10 years ago, then after a year or so I found I didn't get along w/ the 'one position' nature of the it. I like to move fore and aft as I ride and the Aliante doesn't really allow that. It is softer than the Antares for sure. I ended up going to the Arione for a while then the Antares/Tundra. Now I'm on the Bontrager Paradigm. I seem to get along better w/ flatter saddles (both fore/aft and side to side).


----------

